# range targets



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

WE are in the process of adding a 14 target field course to our range, we bought these and got a great deal through our pro shop:

http://www.hurricanebagtargets.com/hurricane-range

We wanted to get these in bulk and build our own, but the shipping costs we were quoted last year was as much as the material

http://www.archerytargets.com/Elastafoam.aspx


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

There's a lot of options out there but the ease of bag targets are tough to beat. We use the Morrell Outdoor Range bags. Once the field season is over we put them in storage for the winter. Check with your dealer as they have free shipping offers every now and then.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure where you got your info (horror stories) about bad arrow wear and hard pulling with carpeting, but unless the carpeting is of the indoor/outdoor (rubber backed) variety, I think you may have been fed a line or two. Jarlicker at DCWC here in NC has nearly all his 28 target course fitted with carpet bales. They beat any of the foam or rubber based bales for ease of pulling arrows out. I think only the stuffed bags of the Morrell style or strips of cloth scraps are easier (literally 2-finger pull). About the only thing you have to watch is some of the glue on the carpet backing gets stuck on the arrow. Even that is easily removed with a finger nail scrape. It does require quite a bit of carpet and time to cut the carpet. Put a little roof over the bale and an adjustable compression mechanism and you should be good to go. Jarlicker would be able to give you an idea on how many square feet is needed for your range. Carpet installers or apartment complexes might be willing to give you some for little to out of pocket cost.

Celotex (sp?) probably has the worst reputation for "gooping up" arrows and being extremely hard to pull arrows from, even with arrow lube.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We have used hushboard and or celotex with several different amounts of tar in it and you always seem to get some residue from time to time. I think carpet would be the cheapest option but it sounds like alot of work. Maybe Celotex is the way to go?? Unless you like a bunch of wood dust around have the lumber yard cut your celotex


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Natural Tentest works well but I dont know what you call it in the USA.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

I have two ranges that I go to on a regular basis that are pretty close to my house. They both use these targets with a wood frame and compressed stacks of carpet that you shoot into. One of the places uses a burlap material over the target face with stuff painted on it. This is nice because it can be changed out but doesn't get all shot out very quickly like paper targets that you have to pin up. Every once in a while you will get some stuff stuck to the arrow but it comes off easily with a finger nail. They require a little bit of a tug to get the arrow out if you don't lube your arrows. But they are probably pretty cheap to build and they are probably pretty durable. They are out there all year long and here in Washington it rains all year long.


----------



## gulfmedic (Mar 29, 2012)

so on the carpet targets you could use regular scraps of carpet and compress them and that would work?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

DXTCLUE said:


> Natural Tentest works well but I dont know what you call it in the USA.
> View attachment 1378545


Buffalo Board


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

gulfmedic said:


> so on the carpet targets you could use regular scraps of carpet and compress them and that would work?


Yes. You would need to cut the carpeting in about 4' by 2' strips, stack the strips about 4.5' - 5' deep, then compress. Probably best to design the compression mechanism to allow for easily increasing and relieving compression as needed over time.


----------

